# Who Makes Halloween Costumes for Little Girls? Victorias Secret?



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

http://www.newsweek.com/id/62474?GT1=10450

I don't have time to read the article yet but am







:







: by these costumes for young girls. Our society really wants our children (esp girls) to be sexy at a very young age. Makes me ill.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree with you. However, it's the parents' fault. If you buy it, you're agreeing to it. So I no longer blame the manufacturers


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Ick. That's all I have to say, ick.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Ick. I was thinking the same thing when we were at the halloween store. I agree that its the parents who are buying it that are worse. Their is no way i would let my dd where any costume that shows as much skin as some of those costumes do . I wouldn't even feel comfortable myself wearing those things.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Totally icky. I've even seen a "sexy" Strawberry Shortcake before. It gave me the creeps.


----------



## *Jade* (Mar 13, 2007)

Ugh, not attractive. Young girls have enough time later on to be dressing outrageously, not when they are little


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so with you guys on this. It makes me sick the way people dress their kids up like prosti-tots. There's not a chance I would even consider letting my DD wear those. Fwiw she's going to be a dinosaur, nothing sexy about that.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

uke

and NIP is offensive to some people?







:


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

The only one that I even semi see the problem with in the link given in the OP is the "Maid" outfit. Otherwise those are all fine with me really. Is it the jagged cut on the witch's skirt that is the problem? My Dd and I both wear skirts that are above the knee regularly.

I have seen some costumes that made me scratch my head because they look like they are meant for someone with a much more mature body, and would look strange on a 6 or 9 year old I think. My major thing with them is lack of any individuality...they are all the same "style" or cut. Its kind of boring lol.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm with you mostly unschoolnma, I am bothered by the maid and miss behavin, mainly because of the roles and restraints.

I hear people complaining this year about sexy costumes everywhere..... all the stores around me are the normal boring one pecie suits with hats etc or long witch gowns .....old played out costumes. maybe I'm missing out on all the racy catalogs....


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree with Unschoolnma, too-I really only object to the maid costume. Maddie was a pirate this year, and I made her costume. Knee length ragged skirt and a corset over a peasant shirt. *Gasp*


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

I think it is also in the way they are posing for the costumes and it looks like they have make up on for goodness sakes. The maid costume is a bit much and my dd is not allowed to have her midsection out anyways so the pirate costume wouldn't even be an option for her.

I have always used my dd old dance recital costumes for Halloween, except for last year I bought a doctor's scrubs for $1 at her school yard sale and she loved it.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a Major Flirt and a tarted up Tinkerbell knock on our door last year. They were 7 and 8 and it wasn't cute.


----------



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

I've been noticing this horrible trend for a few years. It makes me so sad. It's not just the costumes. It's the way the girls are posing and looking into the camera. And have you seen how much makeup they're wearing? Even the toddlers! I'm glad my dd insisted on being a chicken this year.







But I can guarantee if she does eventually want to wear costumes like that, I'll put my foot down. And we'll have a big talk about sex in our culture.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I work over nights and saw all the high school and college girls come in. we would joke at each one "what do you think she is for halloween?" and the other would answer "I don't know. . . a prostitute?". and these were people who at least could pull it off. but it seems costumes now equals sexual fantasy outfit. and this seems to be trickeling down to the little girls too. but what can we expect. we are dressing out dd like that every day, why not halloween too.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Halloween costumes for women, and now girls, are based upon sexual fetishes. Cheerleaders, naughty schoolgirls, French maids, etc. And if a girl does choose a classic Halloween costume, like a witch, that's sexed up too, and/or combined with a sexual fetish costume, like witch+naughty schoolgirl. It's sad and disturbing.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
but it seems costumes now equals sexual fantasy outfit. and this seems to be trickeling down to the little girls too. but what can we expect. we are dressing out dd like that every day, why not halloween too.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Halloween costumes for women, and now girls, are based upon sexual fetishes. Cheerleaders, naughty schoolgirls, French maids, etc. And if a girl does choose a classic Halloween costume, like a witch, that's sexed up too, and/or combined with a sexual fetish costume, like witch+naughty schoolgirl. It's sad and disturbing.

I am so behind the times I just noticed the whole "sexy costume" thing. Ick, Ick, Ick. I have no issues with dressing like that-in the privacy of one's own home









I really think making them in child sizes is awful.


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

I do think that the sexed-up costumes for WOMEN are getting a little ridiculous - because they're not even original.









I'm not offended by the pics in the OP's link, I actually think that the little girls are all pretty well-covered up and don't seem to be sexing it up much.

The mis-behavin' one, eh, not the most inappropriate THEME for a little girl, and the maid one as well, for the role that it signifies. But as for how they're carried out? Better than some of wht I see, and much much better than what I was expected after reading the thread title.


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITA with those who have stated that the french maid outfit is the worst of the lot. I know what I've done in a French Maid outfit (







), and it's not something that I'd want my 12 year old (or younger) daughter doing (or even knowing about, for that matter!)....

But overall, ewwww... this young girls as sex object trend really grosses me out!


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1xmom* 
I think it is also in the way they are posing for the costumes


This is what I think, too. I agree that the witch costume is not so bad, but the way they are posing is definitely sexual.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Halloween costumes for women, and now girls, are based upon sexual fetishes. Cheerleaders, naughty schoolgirls, French maids, etc. And if a girl does choose a classic Halloween costume, like a witch, that's sexed up too, and/or combined with a sexual fetish costume, like witch+naughty schoolgirl. It's sad and disturbing.


Exactly. It's not so much the costume itself and the amount of skin it shows, but the fact that these have been sexual-fetish costumes for adult women for years.

And yeah, now little girls can be objects of sexual fetishishness, too. Yippee!! What a step forward for our children!!







:


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Thrift store costuming is great and gets you and the dd away from the sexualized ick factor. My girl has had a childhood.


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Earthy Mama* 
I agree with Unschoolnma, too-I really only object to the maid costume. Maddie was a pirate this year, and I made her costume. Knee length ragged skirt and a corset over a peasant shirt. *Gasp*

ITA with PPers. I think it is more about the pose that pirate girl is striking. And the bright red lipstick and adult looking smudgy eye makeup. She is intended to look...er, objectified...in this photo. Not to mention that I think the bare midriff look on a child is particularly disgusting because I always think that pedophiles must be very happy to see clothes like that...(that is my own personal issue, I am just saying it's a real pet-peeve of mine)


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I hate the costumes that are out this year (and every year, for that matter)... they are poorly made, designed to fall apart after a single wearing and they cost WAY to much for what they are... To solve that, I'm making costumes.







Check out dd's: http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/d...zmom/dress.jpg


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindi22* 
ITA with those who have stated that the french maid outfit is the worst of the lot. I know what I've done in a French Maid outfit (







), and it's not something that I'd want my 12 year old (or younger) daughter doing (or even knowing about, for that matter!)....









Exactly.

I think they have their place


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

We did a goth fairy last year, complete with hot pink hair, whited out face and lots of eyeliner for my 7 year old. This year she is a punk rock pussy cat with pink hair and lots of eyeliner, and a painted on nose. BUT the huge but on this one is does not have any skin exposed. Everything is covered either by her underarmors or a sweat shirt worn under the costume depending on how cold it will be.

She is not the most decked out kid at her school though.


----------



## todavia (Aug 11, 2006)

this is what DP brought home for our 5month old this year







he, MIL and SIL think it is "SO cute"
i said "what is that supposed to be? a little leopard fairy hooker?"


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

"what is that supposed to be? a little leopard fairy hooker?"
ROTFLMAO!!!!!!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a 1st grader w ho is going to be a princess. I asked her classmate who was over today what she is going to be: a dead bride. yuck!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I have a 1st grader w ho is going to be a princess. I asked her classmate who was over today what she is going to be: a dead bride. yuck!

Sweet! Dd was a dead bride twice. It always turned out fantastic.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

It isn't just Halloween. I sold children's clothing for 2 years, and the holiday selection for 7 to 14 sizes was disgusting. Nothing but slinky, stretchy, shiny, sexy stuff. For little girls. Ew. If we _did_ get anything cute and age appropriate, the girls would tell their mothers they didn't like it, and they usually gave in and bought the sleazy nightclub wear instead.

Those of you who haven't noticed must not get the junk mail catalogs. DSD showed me nothing but skeezy costumes this year. Ugh.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

honestly, only commenting about the OP's link... those costumes aren't so bad. well the maid one is a bit off coz its already a stereotype, but the other costumes - its the A#$% photographer that's gotten the girls to pose that way is what makes it seem sexualised.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I think without the posing and makeup that witch's costume is cute. I'm not a fan of midrift baring things, but if a girl was wearing that pirate costume without the "attitude" it probably wouldn't look too bad. But the way it is marketed, and the names they gave the costumes (and the fact that there aren't any doctor or astronaut costumes marketed to girls) is just sick.

But I was more disturbed by the lame quote given in the article by the fashion buyer, about girls not being satisfied with the "boring princesses." And, ummm, what is it that CAUSES these girls to be unsatisfied? Could it be your _marketing_?







:


----------



## TheDivineMissE (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1xmom* 
I think it is also in the way they are posing for the costumes and it looks like they have make up on for goodness sakes. The maid costume is a bit much and my dd is not allowed to have her midsection out anyways so the pirate costume wouldn't even be an option for her.









:


----------



## TheDivineMissE (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 
I hate the costumes that are out this year (and every year, for that matter)... they are poorly made, designed to fall apart after a single wearing and they cost WAY to much for what they are... To solve that, I'm making costumes.







Check out dd's: http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/d...zmom/dress.jpg

So cute! I made a princess dress like that last year, complete with giant poofy petticoat underneath and all. I think it might even be the same pattern you used? Guess who didn't want to wear it for halloween?


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm a little surprised that most people here only have a problem with the maid outfit or the makeup, etc. The pirate and the witch, in my opinion, both are designed to mirror the style of "sexy" adult women's clothes -- not necessarily by a measure of how much skin is showing, but the way in which the clothes are cut. The low-rise and extreme thigh-baring angle on the pirate skirt, the thigh-highs with a short skirt on the witch, etc -- none of that is just about posing, and we've all seen it before in its more usual context. I'm not meaning to knock anyone, but I can't help but to feel like the sexualization of our culture is so saturated that a lot of people can't even see it anymore.

This, btw, is a witch costume from not so long ago: Witchy (or maybe I flatter myself with the "not so long ago," since it's also me







). I'd be a thousand times more comfortable putting a daughter in a variation of that than the example from the article, myself.


----------



## carabee (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
This, btw, is a witch costume from not so long ago: Witchy (or maybe I flatter myself with the "not so long ago," since it's also me







). I'd be a thousand times more comfortable putting a daughter in a variation of that than the example from the article, myself.

Wow, that looks exactly like a costume my sister wore one year! She even painted her face green. I was a harem girl that year







but it was a handmade costume by my great grandma, and I was about 7 years old.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dmitrizmom* 
I hate the costumes that are out this year (and every year, for that matter)... they are poorly made, designed to fall apart after a single wearing and they cost WAY to much for what they are... To solve that, I'm making costumes.







Check out dd's: http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/d...zmom/dress.jpg

That dress is AWESOME! Way to go, Mama!

I'm with you. Every year we make the kids' Halloween costumes. It's a family project - everyone pitches in. I'll never buy a store-bought costume, what's the fun in that? I'm not crafty at all, and could never make anything like the dress in the photo posted above, but there are tons of creative ways to make a costume without much sewing and very cheaply too.

This year my girls are going as a ladybug and a bumblebee. Last year, my dd was a lion and her younger sister was a lamb.









Homemade lamb costume: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...4/Leahlamb.jpg
Homemade lion costume: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...002resized.jpg


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonconformnmom* 
That dress is AWESOME! Way to go, Mama!

I'm with you. Every year we make the kids' Halloween costumes. It's a family project - everyone pitches in. I'll never buy a store-bought costume, what's the fun in that? I'm not crafty at all, and could never make anything like the dress in the photo posted above, but there are tons of creative ways to make a costume without much sewing and very cheaply too.

This year my girls are going as a ladybug and a bumblebee. Last year, my dd was a lion and her younger sister was a lamb.









Homemade lamb costume: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...4/Leahlamb.jpg
Homemade lion costume: http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...002resized.jpg


I love those costumes!

and the dress that I made really wasn't that hard.


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, Halloween is over now, and of the bajillion people who came to my door, I saw one or two older teenage girls in sexy costumes, but that was it. So I wonder who is buying this stuff?

I agree that the featured costumes are distasteful, but I also am not really sure how pervasive the trend is in real life. Sort of seems like the media is having the usual fun getting moms all whipped up about something.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jescafa* 
Well, Halloween is over now, and of the bajillion people who came to my door, I saw one or two older teenage girls in sexy costumes, but that was it. So I wonder who is buying this stuff?

I agree that the featured costumes are distasteful, but I also am not really sure how pervasive the trend is in real life. Sort of seems like the media is having the usual fun getting moms all whipped up about something.

I agree, I live in one of the largest chicagoland suburbs, and we went to the mall to trick or treat, i only saw 2 children in midly sexualized cosumes (one dressed as britney, and one in a chettah girls costume with a huge slit but she had leggings underneath) and 1 adult dressed in a sexy devil costume. Everything else was normal modest costumes.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

My 8 year old wore this costume: http://www.spirithalloween.com/girls...child-costume/ She picked it out herself, after having no intention of being a pirate. It doesn't look like that on her, however.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
My 8 year old wore this costume: http://www.spirithalloween.com/girls...child-costume/ She picked it out herself, after having no intention of being a pirate. It doesn't look like that on her, however.

see, its totally the way the models pose, all the make up, and the photographer that is sexualising them. a regular kid just wouldnt look sexy in this.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Glad I live where I live! It was near freezing last night (and is most Halloweens) so no one would wear stuff like that! You'd freeze. Most costumes here are bought to accomadate a coat underneath, never mind having a bare tummy. The only "costumes" I saw last night that I didn't like were the teens who only stuck on a mask with a hoodie. No imagination.


----------



## Rivka5 (Jul 13, 2005)

We went to a neighborhood Halloween party last night and there was a little girl (5 or 6) dressed up as "Major Flirt." It was... well, if you ordered a stripper-gram, and specified that you wanted the stripper to be dressed like a soldier at the start of the evening, this is the kind of thing you'd get.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/Girls...lirt-Costume-1

That was the only sexy costume I saw, though. Even the 3-year-old dressed as a "rock star" at the nursery school costume parade was modestly and reasonably dressed.


----------



## RubySlippers (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

this is what DP brought home for our 5month old this year he, MIL and SIL think it is "SO cute"
i said "what is that supposed to be? a little leopard fairy hooker?"
It really does look like that - I questioned it when I saw it, but I have to say my 11 month old neice wore it this year and she looked so sweet and fairy-ish. I don't know about the leopard print, but it totally didn't look trashy when it was on...it was so much cuter than it looked like it would be.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

yep ick. dd was as modest as possible this year!







she was Wendy from Peter Pan She asked to be Sharpay and Gabriela from High School Musical at different times, but the costumes were very revealing & we went with the concept that she'd be too cold. Wendy was the perfect choice!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

The first 2 could show less skin, I see nothing wrong with the last 2.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

We got a costume catalog and I noticed a lot of the costumes for little girls were more adult-looking. Costumes for teen girls were all short and tight and definitely geared toward sexy.

The boys costumes were not that way.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyzombiecat* 
The boys costumes were not that way.

Yeah, but what percentage of those came with some kind of weapon?


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

my friend's almost-3-yo wore a store bought snow white (disney) costume, and it seemed *really* low cut to me. maybe it was just a matter of fit, but wtf?!

when *snow white* is sporting a plunging neckline, what have we come to?







:


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Is it offensive if I classify these as 'mini-slutwear?' I'm not saying the children are themselves 'slutty,' but rather the _manufacturers are making a statement._

I like to think there's a difference between namecalling and saying I think the costume is trampy _looking._

Just wondering. It's been pointed out to me that some people find that _judgemental.

_ I'm not judging little girls, but I am questioning their parents' judgment, ykwim?


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I have a 1st grader w ho is going to be a princess. I asked her classmate who was over today what she is going to be: a dead bride. yuck!

What's wrong with a dead bride? I dunno, that seems like a classic Halloween choice to me. One of the better costumes I saw last night was a corpse bride.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
my friend's almost-3-yo wore a store bought snow white (disney) costume, and it seemed *really* low cut to me. maybe it was just a matter of fit, but wtf?!

when *snow white* is sporting a plunging neckline, what have we come to?







:

i think its a matter of fit and sizing. I saw many disney snow whites out at the mall lastnight, and none of them had anything remotely low cut, and the dress came to their ankles. I was even in the disney store, and the girls costumes were all very tasteful and modestly cut.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jescafa* 
What's wrong with a dead bride? I dunno, that seems like a classic Halloween choice to me. One of the better costumes I saw last night was a corpse bride.

Why do so many girls dress up as brides (dead or alive), while NO boys dress up as grooms?


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inci* 
Why do so many girls dress up as brides (dead or alive), while NO boys dress up as grooms?

A friend of mine's son went as a princess bride ... does that count?









I think because "bride" comes with culturally recognisable clothes. A kid dressed as a groom basically just means a kid in a tux ... and I'm betting it would come with a lot of "and what are you supposed to be? a maitre d'?" kind of questions.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
A friend of mine's son went as a princess bride ... does that count?









I think because "bride" comes with culturally recognisable clothes. A kid dressed as a groom basically just means a kid in a tux ... and I'm betting it would come with a lot of "and what are you supposed to be? a maitre d'?" kind of questions.

Nah, it's more because so many little girls are taught that a bride is something they want to be, where boys are taught to live their lives and love will just happen.







: Even in play, that whole helpless _I'm nothing without a man_ theme shows up.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My Dd went as a dead bride because she thought it was cool. The contrast in themes: gorgeous white gown with beads and lace, pale grey/green face with dark rings around the eyes.









It just wasn't that deep for us im afraid.









And some families do not forbid certain styles of clothing. My Dd and I discuss things, but we aren't forbidding a low cut shirt or a mini skirt around here.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
My Dd went as a dead bride because she thought it was cool. The contrast in themes: gorgeous white gown with beads and lace, pale grey/green face with dark rings around the eyes.









It just wasn't that deep for us im afraid.









And some families do not forbid certain styles of clothing. My Dd and I discuss things, but we aren't forbidding a low cut shirt or a mini skirt around here.

I actually kinda like the dead bride, I just get irritated at the way little girl play is pigeonholed into _attracting boys_ all the time, whether it's halloween or not. That is really where the _sexy_ costumes stem from in the first place.


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inci* 
Why do so many girls dress up as brides (dead or alive), while NO boys dress up as grooms?

Oh, GMAFB. I'd have thought people would relish the corpse bride as a subversive voice--an alternative to being "girl" costumes being sweet and pretty and sexy. Is there any costume for girls you'd approve of that's not strictly gender neutral?

Anyway, isn't Dracula a groom, or at least an attempted groom? So is Frankenstein, if you extend the story to the "Bride of Frankenstein."


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jescafa* 
Oh, GMAFB. I'd have thought people would relish the corpse bride as a subversive voice--an alternative to being "girl" costumes being sweet and pretty and sexy. Is there any costume for girls you'd approve of that's not strictly gender neutral?

Anyway, isn't Dracula a groom, or at least an attempted groom? So is Frankenstein, if you extend the story to the "Bride of Frankenstein."

No, that isn't what I was saying. I kind of like the corpse bride for that reason. But it says something about our society that so many of our little girl costumes are either sexy or in some other way playing up to the idea that they should be trying to attract boys. It's creepy. At least the corpse bride is not 'pretty' in the classic sense.

Though of course, throughout the whole movie, she _was_ trying to win her man, wasn't she? Unless of course she was just a random run of the mill corpse bride and not the movie corpse bride, in which case, _nevermind.









_Dracula and Frankenstein's monster are monsters _first_, wannabe husbands second, if you read the books. Dracula could hardly be considered monogamous or a romantic lead, and the Frankenstein monster was a tragic figure who only wanted companionship from _someone,_ which is much different from _I'm a pretty girl, hey boys look at me and my body parts!_ Ew.

One is creepy in a _scary, make your skin crawl_ kind of way, and the other makes my skin crawl for a completely different reason.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jescafa* 
Oh, GMAFB. I'd have thought people would relish the corpse bride as a subversive voice--an alternative to being "girl" costumes being sweet and pretty and sexy. Is there any costume for girls you'd approve of that's not strictly gender neutral?

Anyway, isn't Dracula a groom, or at least an attempted groom? So is Frankenstein, if you extend the story to the "Bride of Frankenstein."









:
Exactly!


----------



## Azuralea (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
I'm a little surprised that most people here only have a problem with the maid outfit or the makeup, etc. The pirate and the witch, in my opinion, both are designed to mirror the style of "sexy" adult women's clothes -- not necessarily by a measure of how much skin is showing, but the way in which the clothes are cut. The low-rise and extreme thigh-baring angle on the pirate skirt, the thigh-highs with a short skirt on the witch, etc -- none of that is just about posing, and we've all seen it before in its more usual context. I'm not meaning to knock anyone, but I can't help but to feel like the sexualization of our culture is so saturated that a lot of people can't even see it anymore.









:

It's not just how they're posing or the makeup. It's the cuts of the clothes themselves. They're meant to ape the hyper-sexualized styles of the adult women costumes. I think it's gross.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azuralea* 







:

It's not just how they're posing or the makeup. It's the cuts of the clothes themselves. They're meant to ape the hyper-sexualized styles of the adult women costumes. I think it's gross.









:

And we're seeing it so much it's becoming _normal._ Between the halloween costumes, clothes with the words on the rear end and the way sex is just constantly shoved in their faces, our little girls and boys are not allowed to be children any more.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *violetisadora* 
this is what DP brought home for our 5month old this year







he, MIL and SIL think it is "SO cute"
i said "what is that supposed to be? a little leopard fairy hooker?"

My 2 yo almost picked out that one. Instead she got the pink fairy one with wings. I thought they were both cute. Its not like they're wearing thongs and fishnet. Its cold on Halloween. My dd wore pants and a turtleneck under hers.

Anyway, I don't have a problem with any of the costumes. I think the pirate and witch one are cute.

I guess the french maid one is a little weird.. but again, where did the idea of french maid=whore come into play anyway? Were real french maids that used to wear that sluttish? Or was that just the outfit and the US turned it into a fetish outfit? I dunno. Personally I've never worn that outfit in my life.. not even for bedroom fun. So it doesn't bother me.


----------



## nolamomof1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't see that many little girls in costumes like this. They do bother me. It's the 12 - 17 year old set that bugged the heck out of me Halloween night. Most of the girls in this age group were dressed like strippers , I swear they propably went the to stores here in town that sell stripper outfits and bought their costumes complete with the 3 - 5 inch heels. Seriously, what are parents thinking these days....


----------



## WalkingByFaith (Dec 29, 2006)

I think they're all trashy and hyper-sexualized. The "jail" one comes off to me as a "jailbait" costume, rather than "Miss Behaved".

These are just as bad:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Search_Al...uctDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/...uctDetail.aspx

I can guarantee you that the majority of people buying these are mothers trying to live vicariously through their young daughters. I can't imagine any father in his right mind purchasing or letting his daughter out of the house like this. It just goes to show that women don't understand men and how they think. They just don't get it and they're passing their foolish ignorance on to their daughters...what a shame.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

I actually think those two links you posted are rather cute. And I think you are wrong, alot of parents buy these costumes because the children choose them. And if the child didnt like the costume, i highly doubt they would even wear it! Just because everyone doesn't veiw a peice of clothing the same way you do, doesnt make them bad parents, or that they are trying to live vicariously through their children.


----------



## NinaBruja (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *violetisadora* 
this is what DP brought home for our 5month old this year







he, MIL and SIL think it is "SO cute"
i said "what is that supposed to be? a little leopard fairy hooker?"

that is so adorable! are you going to sell it?







:









and im usually pro revealing clothes but wow some of those costumes gave me pause... the jailbait one was the worst.
i actually like the cute short skirts and midriff baring things. we do costumes randomly year round so its nice to have some summerizable costumes.
nothing wrong with showing skin...


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
I actually think those two links you posted are rather cute. And I think you are wrong, alot of parents buy these costumes because the children choose them. And if the child didnt like the costume, i highly doubt they would even wear it! Just because everyone doesn't veiw a peice of clothing the same way you do, doesnt make them bad parents, or that they are trying to live vicariously through their children.









:
I made this dress for my 4yo DD; are you gonna say I'm a bad parent too?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

If I am buying a costume it's likely because my child has chosen it.







I don't need to live through my children. I am busy living my own life, thanks!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







:
I made this dress for my 4yo DD; are you gonna say I'm a bad parent too?

Your Dd (and the dress too) is super cute!







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

.


----------

